# Piper pif sign ups



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm putting a monetary cap on this..
20-30$.. Nothin stupid (unless someone wants to send me some Penzance) lol

Go with the figure of 3$ an ounce. Tins are ok, Accessories, and sampler baggies.

The only difference between this and a regular pif will be once we fill up a bracket, I'll allow a few days for the guys to pm each other about their preferences. Maybe something they'd wanted to try but haven't ordered. So maybe you'll get something you'll actually smoke.

As far as noobs that don't have the inventory and would like to expand their inventory. You have the option of buying tins, ounces, or accessories from a retailer and having them shipped directly. 
So you don't need to just sit back and watch, you can join in the fun. Maybe pick up some stuff with some age on it.

Let me know if you're new so I don't put you back to back with another noob.

Remember no craziness.. Keep it around the limit. I understand the urge to be generous, but it can also be intimidating for the next group.

No mass launches..one at a time..

The launch date will depend on the amount of interest and sign ups.

(If I forgot anything let me know)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Penzance huh, 
Sign me up please!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @UBC03
2) @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> 1) @UBC03
> 2) @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The sign up order means nothing I'll switch em up later to try and mix up the guys I know are newer and the old heads.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ahh I thought this was going to be a pass so I could drop some of the house blends from my B&M into...I don't have the patience to mess with a pipe to be honest but wanted to share!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> ahh I thought this was going to be a pass so I could drop some of the house blends from my B&M into...I don't have the patience to mess with a pipe to be honest but wanted to share!


Next time you go to your b&m ask what the house blends REALLY are...

The place I go has 3 "house blends" 
The girl only knew about one and it was lane 1Q. She said they ordered them no "blending" in house at all.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Next time you go to your b&m ask what the house blends REALLY are...
> 
> The place I go has 3 "house blends"
> The girl only knew about one and it was lane 1Q. She said they ordered them no "blending" in house at all.
> ...


I am not sure what they are but the one owner/worker there has been in business for 57 years and knows his stuff 

And they blend in house for sure, as I watch them anytime I go in the shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> I am not sure what they are but the one owner/worker there has been in business for 57 years and knows his stuff
> 
> And they blend in house for sure, as I watch them anytime I go in the shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's cool..The girl said they get it by the pound and dump the bags in the containers..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> That's cool..The girl said they get it by the pound and dump the bags in the containers..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's the same around here, the 'house blends' are Lane, Stokkebye and McClellands


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

What the Heck!!! I haven't PIF'ed in a while. Sign me up as well!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @UBC03
2) @OneStrangeOne
3) @Alpedhuez55

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Sign me up! This looks like fun.
I'm still new to pipes but have been buying a variety of blends since I started and think I have enough now to put together a decent PIF package. If not, I'll be more than happy to buy some and have it shipped directly. Count me in!
Thanks for organizing this, Dino.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @UBC03
2) @OneStrangeOne
3) @Alpedhuez55
4) @NightFish

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

This is great for noobs. Buy a couple tins for someone and get some aged samples in return... Yunz should be all over this..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I wanted to fire this up next week but I'd like to get a few more sign ups before I do..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bump
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't understand why the new pipers aren't jumping all over this. Buying a couple of tins to trade for a variety pack sampler from an experienced pipe smoker seems like the absolute best way for a new guy to get exposure to a broad variety of blends and help them discover new ones to enjoy. Lots to gain and almost nothing to lose. 
I don't mean to put anybody on the spot but @Del Fuego, @shamalamastreetman, @MattT, @LeatherNeck, @StillPuffin, @Alrightdriver, @JCouch_84, @Shunamaji, @Bpo87, @CBraggsBeard, @Dentedcan have you guys seen this yet?


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

In all honesty i haven't had time to mess with my cob pipe very much. So far I've watched a couple videos on YouTube on how to do things. It's all About timing for me right now. So it depends on when this gets going. I might need to wait a couple weeks from today Unless this gets going quickly. If i can get my part done first of the week then i can jump in. Otherwise I'll need to wait. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I'll join 

Subscribed


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alrightdriver said:


> In all honesty i haven't had time to mess with my cob pipe very much. So far I've watched a couple videos on YouTube on how to do things. It's all About timing for me right now. So it depends on when this gets going. I might need to wait a couple weeks from today Unless this gets going quickly. If i can get my part done first of the week then i can jump in. Otherwise I'll need to wait.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm gonna give it a little time..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Dino already hooked me up, but I'll bite on this if no one else will.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I'm gonna give it a little time..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well if that time means at least 2 Fridays away then I'm in.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ya..more than likely..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Ya..more than likely..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Then count me in. Thanks dino

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alrightdriver said:


> Then count me in. Thanks dino
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yep

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @UBC03
2) @OneStrangeOne
3) @Alpedhuez55
4) @NightFish
5) @MattT
6) @Alrightdriver

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> Dino already hooked me up, but I'll bite on this if no one else will.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Like I said. I'll hook you up with someone that has a good variety. Then you can contact the person you're passing to, find out what he wants and order a couple of tins for him. Easy peasy. You get a variety of quality smoke and he gets a couple tins of what he likes.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

I saw this come up and was pretty interested in but have just been killer busy and have a lot of things in flight at the moment. Since I don't have my own collection I'd have to take time to figure out what to get / ship to the other piper. I have 3-4 different things going on the cigar side of the house + the those pesky chores to handle for the lady of the house. 

I just didn't want to end up with more threads to keep track of than my leaky memory can handle.

Maybe next time! :vs_cool:


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> 1) @UBC03
> 2) @OneStrangeOne
> 3) @Alpedhuez55
> 4) @NightFish
> ...


Will you ad me to the list?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @UBC03
2) @OneStrangeOne
3) @Alpedhuez55
4) @NightFish
5) @MattT
6) @Alrightdriver
7) @Del Fuego

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm gonna keep kickin this pig up top til the last minute. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok I'm gonna close entries 7/27 and draw the order on the 28th.

That'll give yunz guys a couple days to pm before we fire this pig up on the 1st..

Pm me if you're new to pipes, so I can avoid putting you back to back.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

BumP

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll play... I've had a pretty good TAD here lately.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @UBC03
2) @OneStrangeOne
3) @Alpedhuez55
4) @NightFish
5) @MattT
6) @Alrightdriver
7) @Del Fuego
8) @Mike2147

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mike2147 said:


> I'll play... I've had a pretty good TAD here lately.


TAD's not horrible now when PAD hits ya, that's when the money hemorrhaging gets turned up a notch..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Any other guys new to piping? 



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

In the contest section I'm having a contest for the Open golf tourney..

There's a briar and some tobacco to the winner..or cigars

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd love to get in on this if I can.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'd love to get in on this if I can.


Here's the thread.
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=254193&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

The OPEN
Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Okay I am in now that I have a pipe and I am learning...a noob piper for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Okay I am in now that I have a pipe and I am learning...a noob piper for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn it was like we had a psychic twin thing goin on there.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @UBC03
2) @OneStrangeOne
3) @Alpedhuez55
4) @NightFish
5) @MattT
6) @Alrightdriver
7) @Del Fuego
8) @Mike2147
9) @JtAv8tor

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Could I possibly get in on this, maybe, perhaps?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @UBC03
2) @OneStrangeOne
3) @Alpedhuez55
4) @NightFish
5) @MattT
6) @Alrightdriver
7) @Del Fuego
8) @Mike2147
9) @JtAv8tor
10) @JohnBrody15

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Could I possibly get in on this, maybe, perhaps?


Sorry I missed this before...My bad.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Sorry I missed this before...My bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No worries. Now I have a reason to watch a little golf this weekend...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok ,I'm kickin this pig in the @ss on Thursday and getting it movin. But sign ups are open til then.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Three more days kids.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @UBC03
2) @OneStrangeOne
3) @Alpedhuez55
4) @NightFish
5) @MattT
6) @Alrightdriver
7) @Del Fuego
8) @Mike2147
9) @JtAv8tor
10) @JohnBrody15

I have @MattT , @Alrightdriver , @Del Fuego , and @JtAv8tor
Listed on the newer side of piping... Did I miss anyone?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Tomorrow is the last day to sign up.. I'll post the list on Friday morning.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> 1) @UBC03
> 2) @OneStrangeOne
> 3) @Alpedhuez55
> 4) @NightFish
> ...


Last bump.. Hell with it, I'm doing the drawing order tomorrow, we've been talkin about this since may. I'll put the list up tomorrow..first pif gets mailed Monday..it'll give ya 4 days to find out your target's preferences..

Is the noob list accurate.. I have alot of pms in my box. Just making sure I didn't missed any one.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I'm ready to roll. Let's get the fun started. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Last bump.. Hell with it, I'm doing the drawing order tomorrow, we've been talkin about this since may. I'll put the list up tomorrow..first pif gets mailed Monday..it'll give ya 4 days to find out your target's preferences..
> 
> Is the noob list accurate.. I have alot of pms in my box. Just making sure I didn't missed any one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Haha I was about to say if this didn't get going soon the noobs might not be noobs anymore .....

Haha...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Ah hell, if it's not too late, sign me up!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @UBC03

2) @OneStrangeOne

3) @Alpedhuez55

4) @NightFish

5) @MattT

6) @Alrightdriver

7) @Del Fuego

8) @Mike2147

9) @JtAv8tor

10) @JohnBrody15
11) @eliot

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

eliot said:


> Ah hell, if it's not too late, sign me up!


Gotcha buddy.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

1) @Alpedhuez55 -rec 8-12
2) @Del Fuego -rec 8-4
3) @UBC03 -rec 8-4
4) @Alrightdriver -rec 8-7
5) @eliot - rec 8-7
6) @JohnBrody15 - rec 8-9
7) @NightFish -rec 8-14
8) @JtAv8tor - rec 8-16 .... Package sent
9) @Mike2147 received
10) @OneStrangeOne received
11) @MattT received

Here's the list boys..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Kick it off!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remember 20 - 30$$$$!!!!

Let's keep it civil guys..

Feel free to discuss with your target while waiting in your package . So when you get your package , the next day yours is in the mail to your target..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

We running this like the cigar pif.. 1 sends to 2 ama so on.. Last guy sends to number 1?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Remember 20 - 30$$$$!!!!
> 
> Let's keep it civil guys..
> 
> ...


Target is the guy under our own name correct?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mike2147 said:


> Target is the guy under our own name correct?


Yep


Alrightdriver said:


> We running this like the cigar pif.. 1 sends to 2 ama so on.. Last guy sends to number 1?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yep

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Alpedhuez55 fire when ready..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, @*Del Fuego *....... it looks like I drew me a newbie. I guess I need to grab the gloves for this one!!! I will try to be gentle...see:










I guess we all need a little push you to help us down the slope.....










Hopefully you will make it down without much damage.

If you have any requests likes or dislikes, let me know. Otherwise I will try to send you on a voyage around the globe, without having to leave your den.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

That's why I had to a random draw outta two piles. Didn't want any noob on noob crime. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I'm scared.. As much as i pick on @UBC03

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm scared.. As much as i pick on @UBC03
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


As you should be! &#128514;


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nah..I'll be nice..I wouldn't do anything nasty..

(Damn Sarcasm font is broken again)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Nah..I'll be nice..I wouldn't do anything nasty..
> 
> (Damn Sarcasm font is broken again)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Don't destroy me dino... I promise not to mention feet without tagging you I swear.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Let the games commence brother.. I might load those samplers with my feet..after the gym and cuttin the grass..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Let the games commence brother.. I might load those samplers with my feet..after the gym and cuttin the grass..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Oops!!! LMAO

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Just remembered being toward the bottom of any list is never a good thing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Just remembered being toward the bottom of any list is never a good thing...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great....

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, @*Del Fuego *....... it looks like I drew me a newbie. I guess I need to grab the gloves for this one!!! I will try to be gentle...see:
> 
> I guess we all need a little push you to help us down the slope.....
> 
> ...


Sounds good brother. Looking forward to the package. I smoked some Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River tonight and loved it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry to hold things up a bit. My intention was to get the package ready over the weekend and out today, But when I got ready to assemble the newbie sampler package, I only had one ziplock bag left. I though I had another box of them!!! While I could have just put everything in one bag and made some sort of Monkey Blend of pipe tobacco, I figured I am better off waiting to do it right!!! I will get it in the mail tomorrow!!! Sorry Del!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Sorry to hold things up a bit. My intention was to get the package ready over the weekend and out today, But when I got ready to assemble the newbie sampler package, I only had one ziplock bag left. I though I had another box of them!!! While I could have just put everything in one bag and made some sort of Monkey Blend of pipe tobacco, I figured I am better off waiting to do it right!!! I will get it in the mail tomorrow!!! Sorry Del!!!


Mystery blend, yummmm.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mystery blend, yummmm.


I think everybody has a jar of mystery blend..when I dry out a plate and can't remember which blend it was I toss it in a jar and shake it up with whatever's already in there.. . My jar it's called "leftovers".

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I think everybody has a jar of mystery blend..when I dry out a plate and can't remember which blend it was I toss it in a jar and shake it up with whatever's already in there.. . My jar it's called "leftovers".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I labeled mine Allsorts, it's mostly that last quarter bowls worth from a tin or plate.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Just remembered being toward the bottom of any list is never a good thing...


Don't worry, Brother. You're in good hands. I'm sure that your sender will take good care of you. :wink2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Sorry to hold things up a bit. My intention was to get the package ready over the weekend and out today, But when I got ready to assemble the newbie sampler package, I only had one ziplock bag left. I though I had another box of them!!! While I could have just put everything in one bag and made some sort of Monkey Blend of pipe tobacco, I figured I am better off waiting to do it right!!! I will get it in the mail tomorrow!!! Sorry Del!!!


Post a tracking number, if you would please..

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here is the tracking# 9405503699300078060707


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Here is the tracking# 9405503699300078060707


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Can't wait to get this. I might need to pick up a new pipe soon.


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I just received the package and opened it. My entire office smells of the best tobacco ever. I'm really shocked as to how many different blends were in there. It smells amazing.

This is awesome and I can't wait to dive in.

Pics coming tonight for sure!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

@eliot 9400115901419636009439
Your bird has flown. A touch early.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Here's the pics. I got some serious smoking to do!
@Alpedhuez55 Thank you so much. You definitely went above and beyond here. Much appreciated. Thumbs up.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Del Fuego said:


> Here's the pics. I got some serious smoking to do!
> 
> @Alpedhuez55 Thank you so much. You definitely went above and beyond here. Much appreciated. Thumbs up.


That Orlik tin has some serious age in it. They found an unopenned shipment box from 1999 at my local B&M. So Judge Orlik is of legal voting age. Enjoy!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Got mine from @Del Fuego.. Thanks bro..perfect

I'll be sending mine out tomorrow..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done @Alpedhuez55!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dang @Del Fuego you didn't waist any time with that!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Alrightdriver...package sent

Tr# 9505514132877217077094

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Woo hoo! Off she goes!


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> @eliot 9400115901419636009439
> Your bird has flown. A touch early.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Haha, sounds good. This PIF is going fast!


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Just received my package from @Alrightdriver. Thanks bud, these were on the very top of my 'try next' list!








@JohnBrody15 Your package has launched. Hope you enjoy!
USPS: 9500114064717219078934


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

eliot said:


> Just received my package from @Alrightdriver. Thanks bud, these were on the very top of my 'try next' list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad i got the right thing, and that they made it. I know you can't judge by the can but i like the looks of that haunted bookshop.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> Glad i got the right thing, and that they made it. I know you can't judge by the can but i like the looks of that haunted bookshop.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I couldn't help but to crack open the tin and take a whiff. Mmm, burley. I can't wait to have some with a coffee in the morning.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

eliot said:


> I couldn't help but to crack open the tin and take a whiff. Mmm, burley. I can't wait to have some with a coffee in the morning.


Awesome. Was first time i ordered from there. Glad it delivered so quickly.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

eliot said:


> Just received my package from @Alrightdriver. Thanks bud, these were on the very top of my 'try next' list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both in my top ten for sure

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

eliot said:


> Just received my package from @Alrightdriver. Thanks bud, these were on the very top of my 'try next' list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! The more you dry the HB the more pronounced the Perique is


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Package from @UBC03 arrived today. I just now got to take a pic. Thanks dino, it smelled awesome when i opened the box. Now i just have to figure out where to start.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alrightdriver said:


> Package from @UBC03 arrived today. I just now got to take a pic. Thanks dino, it smelled awesome when i opened the box. Now i just have to figure out where to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I can't convince you to, I figured at least your pipe can wear a sock.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Since I can't convince you to, I figured at least your pipe can wear a sock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol now i just need to grab a pipe worthy of a sock. All i have now is a crappy fugima i think that is how it's spelled. Got it for 10 bucks at some point in my past. And a decent cob.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> Package from @UBC03 arrived today. I just now got to take a pic. Thanks dino, it smelled awesome when i opened the box. Now i just have to figure out where to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great pass, y'all are quick on the trigger!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> Package from @UBC03 arrived today. I just now got to take a pic. Thanks dino, it smelled awesome when i opened the box. Now i just have to figure out where to start.


Am I the only one going cross eyed trying to read the writing on those bags? :noidea:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

eliot said:


> @*JohnBrody15* Your package has launched. Hope you enjoy!
> USPS: 9500114064717219078934


She's coming......she's on her way up the 5, maybe stopped at Pizza Portal in San Clemente......she'll hit traffic after South Coast Plaza and through Long Beach. Unless she's heading to downtown LA first. Then she'll hit traffic all the way through Anaheim, Buena Park, Norwalk......when you live in California, all you think about is traffic....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

NightFish said:


> Am I the only one going cross eyed trying to read the writing on those bags? :noidea:


I sent it and don't know what a couple are..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

@NightFish i meant to post a list last night But got sidetracked..

So..
Glengarry flake, mc chocolate cream, Star of the East, sutliff blend 5, cao black, dunhill 965, plum pudding, and an Apple blend.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alrightdriver said:


> @NightFish i meant to post a list last night But got sidetracked..
> 
> So..
> Glengarry flake, mc chocolate cream, Star of the East, sutliff blend 5, cao black, dunhill 965, plum pudding, and an Apple blend.
> ...


The kir/Apple is stanwell.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> The kir/Apple is stanwell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Cool. I think it was abbreviated so i wasn't sure. Which would you suggest trying fist? Thinking about breaking in my cob later this afternoon.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> The kir/Apple is stanwell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Some for you , some for her. It's either mmmm that smells great or what the hell are you burning in that thing..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Some for you , some for her. It's either mmmm that smells great or what the hell are you burning in that thing..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thankfully my lady seems to like most of what i smoke. Only a couple fonts has she said something smelled bad, and oddly enough those were smokes I was also not very impressed with.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> She's coming......she's on her way up the 5, maybe stopped at Pizza Portal in San Clemente......she'll hit traffic after South Coast Plaza and through Long Beach. Unless she's heading to downtown LA first. Then she'll hit traffic all the way through Anaheim, Buena Park, Norwalk......when you live in California, all you think about is traffic....


Lol, too true.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nicely done @eliot

Thank you very kindly. I'm excited. I've wanted to try the 965 and the Autumn Evening. The Oak Alley and Double English are new to me. And the Nightcap and Frog Morton Cellar are favorites of mine, glad to add them to the "cellar." 
@NightFish you're up next. I'll get the package out tomorrow.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

@NightFish 9405 8036 9930 0489 1551 92

Enjoy!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got my package from @MattT . Some nice samples, a pair of boutiqe cigars I cannot wait to try and 15 white orbs that will get lost in the woods. Thanks Matt. I would say batter up, but the order is a bit of a mess at this point!!!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I got my package from @MattT . Some nice samples, a pair of boutiqe cigars I cannot wait to try and 15 white orbs that will get lost in the woods. Thanks Matt. I would say batter up, but the order is a bit of a mess at this point!!!


Nice!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Great sampler pack @MattT


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Sorry for going out of turn. Was worried I wouldn't get it out in time with a lingering vacation on the horizon. Hope you enjoy.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> 1) @Alpedhuez55
> 2) @Del Fuego
> 3) @UBC03
> 4) @Alrightdriver
> ...


This for fubar'd quick..lol.. I think we're back on track now.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Package received from @JohnBrody15 today.
All of these are new to me and I really look forward to trying them out. Thanks Brother!!

Aperetif
Old Dublin
Ol Limey Bastard
Nightcap
Bald Headed Teacher
Officers Club
Hobbit's Weed


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Coming at ya @JtAv8tor.
9505 5101 2267 7226 1379 57
Expected delivery Wednesday, 16 August.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

NightFish said:


> Coming at ya @JtAv8tor.
> 9505 5101 2267 7226 1379 57
> Expected delivery Wednesday, 16 August.


Looking forward to it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

NightFish said:


> Package received from @JohnBrody15 today.
> All of these are new to me and I really look forward to trying them out. Thanks Brother!!
> 
> Aperetif
> ...


Nice hit @johnbrody, @NightFish that oughta keep your taste buds busy for a minute or two!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

No worries @NightFish my pleasure. Enjoy. You should find a decent variety of different strengths and flavors.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@NightFish is one hard striking individual (get it? Fishing pun haha) opened up this extremely generous package today and immediately was entranced by the aroma from the contents. Even threw in a pipe tool for this noob pipe smoker! Awesome thank you so much !









@Mike2147

I will have yours out within the next couple days! Sorry for the delay as I am leaving last minute travel for a day maybe 2 but will go out by friday at the latest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> @NightFish is one hard striking individual (get it? Fishing pun haha) opened up this extremely generous package today and immediately was entranced by the aroma from the contents. Even threw in a pipe tool for this noob pipe smoker! Awesome thank you so much !


You said to send aromatics after Nathan overdosed you with non aro samples so aromatics is what you got. That there is a sample of almost every aromatic in my collection. I don't think that Shortcut to Mushrooms or Mississippi River are considered aromatics but they are flavored somehow and are both in my top 10 smokes so I couldn't help but add them to the mix.

I hope you find something there that floats your boat. Happy sampling!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice job @NightFish

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Great selection @NightFish


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@Mike2147 Sorry for the delay was able to swing by my local in between flights and put together a sampler of the shop blends here. being new and not knowing all the non-aromatics out there I hope you enjoy

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConf...cns-all-emails&tLabels=9405803699300492832387


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Figured I'd update this.. Sorry bout the delay.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> 1) @Alpedhuez55 -rec 8-12
> 2) @Del Fuego -rec 8-4
> 3) @UBC03 -rec 8-4
> 4) @Alrightdriver -rec 8-7
> ...


I meant this

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Mike2147 .. The package days delivered, can you verify this. And when your sending yours out.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

By the way we're doing another exchange..

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?t=257497

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> @Mike2147 .. The package days delivered, can you verify this. And when your sending yours out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


He did send me a pm stating he received and would post up pics when he could sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Shit! Sorry! 13 hour days this week. Mon-Thurs. Sending out today and will post up the tracking number.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mike2147 said:


> Shit! Sorry! 13 hour days this week. Mon-Thurs. Sending out today and will post up the tracking number.


You da man.. Thanks for the quick response bro..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine outbound.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

And mine received.... sorry for the slackassedness....









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Mike2147 said:


> And mine received.... sorry for the slackassedness....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jt fixed you up. Nice haul there. And all local blends to the dark Lord if I'm not mistaken.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Mike2147 said:


> And mine received.... sorry for the slackassedness....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Bump for @prophoto25


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Got a little something from @Mike2147 today!







Love the Dunhill and can honestly say I've not tried the Mixture 79 or the Plum Pudding. Looking forward to trying both.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Got a little something from @Mike2147 today!
> View attachment 146705
> 
> Love the Dunhill and can honestly say I've not tried the Mixture 79 or the Plum Pudding. Looking forward to trying both.


Nice.... If you hate the plum pudding..try it a few more times. It grows on ya

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Incoming @MattT 9505500020687241000253 eta Friday.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Incoming @MattT 9505500020687241000253 eta Friday.


I'll keep an eye out. Thanks.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Package arrived from @OneStrangeOne today. Very generous of you. Thanks. Appreciate the personal touch as well. I'm gonna enjoy this.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

MattT said:


> Package arrived from @OneStrangeOne today. Very generous of you. Thanks. Appreciate the personal touch as well. I'm gonna enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know what you think about each blend, it will make things easier in the future! &#128540;


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Will do.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> 1) @Alpedhuez55 -rec 8-12
> 2) @Del Fuego -rec 8-4
> 3) @UBC03 -rec 8-4
> 4) @Alrightdriver -rec 8-7
> ...


One more pass and this'll be in the books.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> One more pass and this'll be in the books.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I already sent mine if that's what you're referring to.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> I already sent mine if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Must of missed the tracking number.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Must of missed the tracking number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sent it via pm. Was on vacation and this thing was moving along. Didn't want to keep anyone waiting.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I got my package from @MattT . Some nice samples, a pair of boutiqe cigars I cannot wait to try and 15 white orbs that will get lost in the woods. Thanks Matt. I would say batter up, but the order is a bit of a mess at this point!!!


FYI. Sorry I messed up the order. Should be in the books now.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> FYI. Sorry I messed up the order. Should be in the books now.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Ya I already have it marked as received..thanks

Brain fart..my bad

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for hosting this one @UBC03. It was fun to watch and be a part of.
It's also great to see the pipe side of Puff get some momentum going again.

Now that this PIF is over I realize that I forgot to provide trader feedback to my sender.
I'm guessing that I'm probably not the only one ... it's not too late!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

I've enjoyed it as well. Thanks for hosting @UBC03

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Definitely a well deserved thank you to @UBC03 for putting this on. (insert putting on a dress joke)


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you so much for inviting me into this and thank you @UBC03 for making it happen. The closet where I store my tobacco smells amazing.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks to everyone that participated.. We'll fire up another shortly.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## shamalamastreetman (Jun 25, 2017)

NightFish said:


> I don't understand why the new pipers aren't jumping all over this. Buying a couple of tins to trade for a variety pack sampler from an experienced pipe smoker seems like the absolute best way for a new guy to get exposure to a broad variety of blends and help them discover new ones to enjoy. Lots to gain and almost nothing to lose.
> I don't mean to put anybody on the spot but @Del Fuego, @shamalamastreetman, @MattT, @LeatherNeck, @StillPuffin, @Alrightdriver, @JCouch_84, @Shunamaji, @Bpo87, @CBraggsBeard, @Dentedcan have you guys seen this yet?


As I mentioned in the other thread, I'm down with a trade.  Probably best to PM me so I get an email notification, since I'm pretty bad with forums


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

At the risk of sounding really stupid, what is a pif? If it is like a tobacco giveaway or swap, I would be glad to participate. But someone will need to explain the rules and procedure to me, bearing in mind that I am no spring chicken. I passed my Sell-By Date quite some time ago.....:smile2:

QUOTE=UBC03;4585122]I'm putting a monetary cap on this..
20-30$.. Nothin stupid (unless someone wants to send me some Penzance) lol

Go with the figure of 3$ an ounce. Tins are ok, Accessories, and sampler baggies.

The only difference between this and a regular pif will be once we fill up a bracket, I'll allow a few days for the guys to pm each other about their preferences. Maybe something they'd wanted to try but haven't ordered. So maybe you'll get something you'll actually smoke.

As far as noobs that don't have the inventory and would like to expand their inventory. You have the option of buying tins, ounces, or accessories from a retailer and having them shipped directly. 
So you don't need to just sit back and watch, you can join in the fun. Maybe pick up some stuff with some age on it.

Let me know if you're new so I don't put you back to back with another noob.

Remember no craziness.. Keep it around the limit. I understand the urge to be generous, but it can also be intimidating for the next group.

No mass launches..one at a time..

The launch date will depend on the amount of interest and sign ups.

(If I forgot anything let me know)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You get a list of guys and each person sends tobacco to the person below him.. PIF (pay it forward)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

